# Seal a gunshot wound in 15 seconds?



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I was surfing Pinterest for garden ideas and paint colors when I saw a pin about a company called RevMedx.

Some of their medical inventions would turn the tide for soldiers and would even be smart for preppers with medical training to have on hand!



> RevMedx is dedicated to saving lives by creating groundbreaking medical products designed specifically for combat medics and civilian first responders. We are developing a portfolio of wound dressings and bandages that we believe will revolutionize the treatment of traumatic bleeding.


http://freedomprepper.com/1465/gun-shot-injection-invention/


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks like a bunch of tiny tampons lol


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Well...my first thought how are they going to make sure they get all those tiny tampons out...

_"Each sponge contains an x-ray detectable marker" _

Slick!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

it may not be 15 seconds but I would think that o.b tampons would be good. they come prepackaged are sterile and are compact for carrying and they come in different sizes meaning there are light, medium and heavy flow options 
I have the supers ( heavy flow) stocked and in the bobs and ghbs

I wonder if this company didn't get their idea for the tint tampons from the idea of using the regular sized ones? hmmm......


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Someone else posted about this several months ago and if memory serves it ended up being a really long controversial thread for some reason.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Someone else posted about this several months ago and if memory serves it ended up being a really long controversial thread for some reason.


Sorry. Didn't mean to repost.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

You should be! 

I was just pointing out that there was more info out there if someone was really curious about injectable radioactive mini-tampons. I was going to post a link but about 40% of the thread was off topic.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> You should be!
> 
> I was just pointing out that there was more info out there if someone was really curious about injectable radioactive mini-tampons. I was going to post a link but about 40% of the thread was off topic.


I liked some of their other inventions like the pressure bandage that can be pumped up to increase pressure.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, I've heard of this! I think Popular Science featured it in one of their fluff pieces on "25 new innovations." Don't recall exactly how long ago, though.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Grimm said:


> I liked some of their other inventions like the pressure bandage that can be *pumped up to increase *pressure.


wait....wasn't there a bra you could do that to? I seem to recall seeing or hearing about a pump bra to increase your size! lol


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

I've taken a few prep classes, and a retired Army PA said to use tampons to plug gunshot wounds; and that works for me. I have a couple in my medical bag now.

I've also watched a DVD about what to have in your medical kit; I was able to pick up a small, disposable stapler for wound closure, at the Bug-N-Out store in Deer Park, Washington. They had lots of medical supplies including surgical items.

The DVD also showed how to make a butterfly strip, using duct tape to put over the wound. It was a great DVD; just don't remember the name of it.
It was a $100 package deal and I didn't have the money....


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Idaholady said:


> I've taken a few prep classes, and a retired Army PA said to use tampons to plug gunshot wounds; and that works for me. I have a couple in my medical bag now.
> 
> I've also watched a DVD about what to have in your medical kit; I was able to pick up a small, disposable stapler for wound closure, at the Bug-N-Out store in Deer Park, Washington. They had lots of medical supplies including surgical items.
> 
> ...


Is the store worth the drive then? I saw that they are holding classes there now.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Tampons absolutely do work. 
super glue and duct tape are excellent to have on hand.
practice suturing on pig skin (great to do in fall after the the pig is ethically killed and right before butcher).


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Celox now has an applicator applied version called Celox-A that is worth adding to your kit for gunshot or penetrating wounds. I always have a few extra tampons in kits too. Whatever works...


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I keep a trauma kit on my chest rig for work. It's strictly for gunshot and stab wounds. It contains gloves, trauma shears, 10 4x4 gauze pads, 1 3" gauze roll and 1 4" gauze roll, 1 6" Israeli bandage, 1 CAT tourniquet, 1 a Asherman chest seal, 1 pkg Quikclot, and 1 tampon.


----------



## Radstev (Oct 6, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I was just pointing out that there was more info out there if someone was really curious about injectable radioactive mini-tampons. QUOTE]
> 
> X-ray detectable does not mean radioactive, it only means it shows up on x ray. BB gun shot is detectable on x-rays.


----------

